# Wisconsin



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm in Central Wisconsin west of Pittsville.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 9, 2008)

I live in Buckley, Washington. We are located in Western part of the State, in Pierce County. Our farm/home faces Mt. Rainer and the Cascade mountain range.

---------------------------------------------------------------
I live on our farm with my husband Chip, 2 Llamas (Tango & Nick), 2 geese (Olivia & Pickles), 2 Dogs, (Moses & Molly),
2 pet beef cattle (SweetPea, and son Brutus. We have 11 chickens (many names), and 2 cocketeils (Dugan and Moonshine), and one Turle Dove (Gabriel). We have 3 wonderful kids and 12 beautiful grandkids ranging in age from 20-3 months!
I cook and feed for about 100 people each meal. It's name is The Mustard Seed Connection (Mission). We will keep feeding until there is no one left to feed.  :coolsun


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (May 19, 2009)

Well  came over here from BYC and figured I could make a post....This is my first post here...lol

We live on a 40++ acre farm in Northern Wisconsin....
We have sheep, goats, llamas, horses, rabbits, pot belly pigs, chickens, ducks, turkeys, feeder pigs, geese, dogs, cats, emu's, pheasants.....I think that's about it for right now...lol
Basically everything minus the 'cows' and 'donkeys'....lol


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 19, 2009)

Hi Run-A-Muck! Glad you made it over.


----------



## D Bar J Acres (May 28, 2009)

We are near Loyal (Northwest of Marshfield).

We raise registered Nigerian Dwarf goats (we use the milk and make soap from it!)  We also have 2 mammoth donkey geldings we trail ride, Bantam Buff Brahma chickens with a few Black Stars and Americanas mixed in and Australian Spotted ducks.  

A German Shepherd and a St. Bernard mix keep watch outside.

Our three "children" are an Australian Shepherd and two Cavalier King Charles Spaniels!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 28, 2009)




----------



## BrayJunction (Sep 8, 2009)

I am in Central WI west of Stevens Point.


----------



## havencroft (Oct 24, 2009)

I am in southwest Wisconsin, raising and showing miniatures horses,
also have 3 steers and 9 hens laying gorgeous brown eggs.
Three barn cats, three new kittens, (anyone need an adorable barn kitten?)
and a Manchester terrier who monitors eveyone and everything.





Anne
www.havencroftminis.com


----------



## TeamChaos (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello, I'm in SW WI- half way between Madison and La Crosse. I'm trying to make a go of farm living, but I'm brand new to all of this. In fact, my first chicks are due at the PO in a few weeks and I'm thrilled! If anyone is remotely in the vicinity and would be willing to teach me a little bit about what kind of upkeep/investment their herd* requires, I'd be glad to do some work in exchange! PM me here or email me at 
alittlebatty@gmail.com

I'd love to have more time with goats, I haven't worked with them much and I've never milked one.


----------



## BrayJunction (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you get your chicks yet TeamChaos?  If so, how's it going?  I assume you're a member of BYC.  I'm planning for goats in spring of '11, so I can't be of any assistance at this point on herd expertise.  :/ Check back with me in a year!


----------



## TeamChaos (Apr 1, 2010)

I have five 5 week old chickens and 15 more due next week... so far, it's going great and yes, I am over at BYC under the same name!


----------



## Raiquee (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello! 

I am in southeastern, wisconsin. Big Bend (waukesha county) to be exact. I'm also on BYC, and hoping to meet some friends from WI on this form!  Is anyone coming with animals to the state fair in MKE in august?


----------



## outdoorgirl_wi (Jul 2, 2010)

I am in Western Wisconsin, close to the MN border in a town called Roberts.
We have Cashmere Goats, Angora Goats, Alpaca's, Islandic & Corriedale Sheep. As well as chickens, new guinea fowl, a border collie, australian cattle dog, and 1 Shiba Inu. Plus 3 barn cats. The last time I counted we have over 100 animals on our property. My mother is an avid spinner and loves collecting the fiber from these interesting animals.


----------



## TeamChaos (Jul 25, 2010)

My chickens are still alive, just started getting eggs a week or so ago. The gardens on the farm are turning out well too. I hope all of you subject to flooding have made it through all right! I'm still hoping to get some farmer friends in the area so that I can have a more realistic idea of what our next step on Almosta Farm should be...


----------



## BrayJunction (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, we are still only at 2 pages on our Wisconsin site.  We've gotta beef it up! (no pun intended).  Love the name of your farm, TeamChaos.  Glad your chickens are laying.  I hatched 15 chicks from my own eggs this summer and expect them to start laying in January/Feb.  Still need to get my goat fencing and barn stalls finished before the weather turns nasty.  It may have to happen in spring...


----------



## WiChookchick (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I made it over from BYC.
I am south of Madison, and have 3 horses, but have had  rabbits, mules, donkeys, taken care of donkeys, goats, pigs and rabbits.
MY hope is to one day have a few cows, goats, and land/home to keep them on.
I board my chickens and horses.. yes you can board chickens believe it or not.
I provide the feed, and my barn owner gets the large eggs, I get the medium and smalls. She sells the large eggs, and feeds my flock when I can't get out there.

I am a very part time Nanny, and horse trainer, just took on a new client with a yearling Rocky Mtn. filly, and work with 5 other horses for another person.
I can run a tractor, and hoping and praying to find a home with land!!
You can go here to see pics of me, DH, our horses, chickens, and all kinds of other pics.
http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o122/Wnnahrse/ 

http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o122/Wnnahrse/Horses/ 

This is some pics from around the farm where I board, and some of southern WI.
http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o122/Wnnahrse/Horses/cows and landscapes/

And if you like creepy crawlies...
I have some snakes and Tarantulas
http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o122/Wnnahrse/Snakes/ 

Carol


----------



## BrayJunction (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome WiChookchick!  Looks like you've got some photos of New Glarus in your mix.  I'm originally from Monroe.  

Can you offer me any advice on donkeys? It's hard to find info on them on this site as it's still pretty sparsely used and most folks have horses. I'm thinking of taking on a couple donkeys currently owned by a friend.  Wondering about how much hay and grain they eat over the course of a winter.  And would a couple acres of grasses/alfalfa do for summer? 

Don't mean to bombard with questions right off the bat.  Again, welcome to BYH!


----------



## chicks & ducks (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm here in South West Wisconsin as well! Tomah area.  Teamchaos there's an 'Almosta Farm' not far from here, on the way to Sparta from Norwalk...... Tell me it's you! That'd be so cool!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello, 
Im from central wisconsin. We have rabbits, chickens, some cats and a dog.


----------



## Bimpnottin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, it looks like Southern Wisconsin is represented.  

Anyone out there , besides me in NE WI?  I'm about 30 miles NW of Green Bay, by Shawano.

RIght now, we're at a house dog and outside cats.  I have the husband convinced to get goats, but we have to fix the old chicken coop roof and get fencing before we get any critters.

Used to raise a La Mancha and a Nubian for milk when I was in high school, which is a long time ago.  Always raised market barrows for the fair.  If I had good enough fence, that would be a dream, too.

Traci


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 7, 2011)

I'm in centeral WI, south of Stevens Point. We have bunnies, chickens, cats and one dog!


----------



## RAIMNEL (Jun 20, 2011)

HI, just wanted to introduce myself
Im Amy, the A part of Raimnel lol
I have been on BYC for over a year now, ok I just went and checked lol, I've been there for almost 2 years! lol  2 years this weekend.  that is funny cause this weekend is our WI 2nd annual bash.  too funny

Anyways, I have 1 DH, 5 kids, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 goats (got this May), 3 ducks, (they're trying to hatch somemore  ) and somewhere around 160 chickens/chicks.  my oldest chickens are nearing 2 years and my youngest are just a couple weeks (2 mama brahma's have these) others are 1 year and some hatched this spring.
hope to be here some although it looks like none is here much.


----------



## Bimpnottin (Jun 20, 2011)

RAIMNEL said:
			
		

> HI, just wanted to introduce myself
> Im Amy, the A part of Raimnel lol
> I have been on BYC for over a year now, ok I just went and checked lol, I've been there for almost 2 years! lol  2 years this weekend.  that is funny cause this weekend is our WI 2nd annual bash.  too funny
> 
> ...


Yeah, another Wisconsinite!!!!  Where are you located?  I'm about 35 NW of Green Bay.  I've only been on here for a few months, but everyone has been very helpful and fun.


----------



## RAIMNEL (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm 40 minutesish westish from GB lol on 54


----------



## FrenchToast (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello !!!  Wow I didn't expect it to be slow going on here !!! I am jumping in from BYC. 
The CheeseHead thread is, well lets just put it this way !!! If you miss a day you have pages to read !!!

Anyway, I live 32 miles NE of Antigo and about 30 E of Rhinelander and about 8 miles W of Crandon.

I have 6 horses, 3 donkeys, 2 ponies, 6 goats, one pot bellied pig and tons of chickens oh and some ducks !!!

I raise silkies and am currently working on lavender and paint silkies.

I've just got the Pot Bellied Pig two weeks ago so I thought I would join BYH to find out all I need to know.

Hoping this thread picks up, in the mean time come on over to BYC Cheesehead thread !!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

My mom's cousin has a dairy farm in Wisconsin...don't know where, but I know we have some family in Sheboygan.


----------



## Tatter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm living in Hamburg, a small farming community in Marathon county, which is west of Wausau. I don't have any animals yet but am working on it. I hope to one day have a few dairy goats (miniature nubians) and if I can, a mule as well. It's pretty difficult to figure out how to set up my small hobby farm as I live on 40 acres (37 acres of woods, 3 acres of field). The area is not at all set-up like a traditional farm yard, so I have to do some creative thinking to incorporate the off-grid lifestyle I'm working towards. I also plan to have about 15 chickens, hence I'm a transient from backyardchickens.com And before anyone says to invest in meat goats, I'm a soap maker, so I need the goats milk


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Tatter said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm living in Hamburg, a small farming community in Marathon county, which is west of Wausau. I don't have any animals yet but am working on it. I hope to one day have a few dairy goats (miniature nubians) and if I can, a mule as well. It's pretty difficult to figure out how to set up my small hobby farm as I live on 40 acres (37 acres of woods, 3 acres of field). The area is not at all set-up like a traditional farm yard, so I have to do some creative thinking to incorporate the off-grid lifestyle I'm working towards. I also plan to have about 15 chickens, hence I'm a transient from backyardchickens.com And before anyone says to invest in meat goats, I'm a soap maker, so I need the goats milk


 from New Jersey.  

I'm working on getting animals too.  

As much as backyardchickens will teach you chickens, ducks and all other fluffy birds, BYH will give loads of information on the dairy goats you need for your soap making.  

Glad you came.  Have fun exploring.

And don't forget, ask LOTS of questions.  These Goat People are AWESOME!

K


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

Tatter said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm living in Hamburg, a small farming community in Marathon county, which is west of Wausau. I don't have any animals yet but am working on it. I hope to one day have a few dairy goats (miniature nubians) and if I can, a mule as well. It's pretty difficult to figure out how to set up my small hobby farm as I live on 40 acres (37 acres of woods, 3 acres of field). The area is not at all set-up like a traditional farm yard, so I have to do some creative thinking to incorporate the off-grid lifestyle I'm working towards. I also plan to have about 15 chickens, hence I'm a transient from backyardchickens.com And before anyone says to invest in meat goats, I'm a soap maker, so I need the goats milk


----------



## Tatter (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a retired shrink, so trust me I do ask lots of questions  Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## smartredd (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, all! 

I've been here on BYH for a while, but just found the Wisconsin thread so I thought I'd stop and say, "Hey!".

Gotta do something to while away my time away from BYC.

Love, Linn Bee  (aka Smart Red)  Gardening zone 5a - 4b in south-est, central-est Wisconsin


----------



## Tatter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello Linn...seen you on BYC...always nice to see another Wisconsinite from BYC


----------



## Fun-E-Farm (Feb 14, 2012)

Just want to say I'm from WI too.  Taylor Co.  Going to write a mini intro. now, just didn't want to "lose" this thread .

Christine


----------



## Tatter (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome to the group Christine


----------



## KFaye (Apr 9, 2012)

Reviving the link. Would love to keep this thread open. I have been on BYC for a while, love my girls! Now adding more critters...goats. I am in Waukesha county. If there is anyone in the area would love to chat more. Need to learn as much as possible before I bring my new critters home.


----------



## liliesllamas (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi to all!
My family lives outside Prairie du Sac.  We have 6 llamas with two cria due this spring.  I love to spin and process my own fiber.  We would like to add chickens, a backyard dairy cow, worms (composting), and more fruits and veggies to our little spot.  I'm hoping to connect with a like-minded family so we could perhaps see how they have their farm set up.  We don't have a lot of space (much of our 35 acres is prone to flooding) and need to manage our space very well - using intensive grazing and planting techniques.  My husband has a traditional farming background, but all I know is what I've read!  If anyone is willing to entertain a couple of curious visitors with lots of questions, we'd be most grateful.  I'd really like to hand-milk a cow !
Thanks in advance for the help!
Sara


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2012)

from Central Ohio


----------



## KFaye (Apr 10, 2012)

Sara,

Welcome. You need to get chickens! I love my girls so much they are hysterical. Mine are layers vs meat ( I get too attachedd) Chickens are so amazingly easy and you will love their eggs. Read up at www.Backyardchickens.com  It has given me volumes of knowledge just like this site! I am working on getting my few goats next week as I ease into my" petting zoo" as the neighbors call it..haha.  I am in the Waukesha area, not very close to you I am afraid. However, there are plenty of people in your area. I am sure they will 'tune" in and give you a hand.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Just popped over from BYC, thought I'd stop by and say hi.

Kids are looking to add rabbits to our critters, we currently have 2 rabbits, 50+ chickens of varies ages.

Off to read some more and set up my profile here too!


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2012)

Hens and Roos said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just popped over from BYC, thought I'd stop by and say hi.
> 
> ...


 from Central OH


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 22, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Hens and Roos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks   this form is alot easier to keep up with compared to the BYC Wisconsin Cheesehead thread!!

Added another rabbit to our bunch yesterday- we picked up a Californian doe- the kids named her Latte.


----------



## mazojoe (May 14, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I just moved over from BYC, and Hens and Roos is right this Wisconsin thread is alot easier to pay attention to than the chatty Cathys over there, but a lot of the same people!  It must take more work to take care of herds rather than flocks!  I am just starting to find out as I added 2 goats to the farm yesterday for mothers day along with my 20 or so chickens.

I am located a little West of Madison.

Joe


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 14, 2012)

mazojoe said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just moved over from BYC, and Hens and Roos is right this Wisconsin thread is alot easier to pay attention to than the chatty Cathys over there, but a lot of the same people!  It must take more work to take care of herds rather than flocks!  I am just starting to find out as I added 2 goats to the farm yesterday for mothers day along with my 20 or so chickens.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe  good luck with your new goats!


----------



## BrayJunction (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I had kind of given up on this thread, but I see there are some people joining up, so thought I'd jump back in.  I'm a lurker on BYC, so not known on the Cheesehead thread. Maybe I can get in the swing of it here.  What a cute Californian doe, Hens & Roos.  And good luck to you, Joe on the goats.  We've decided to switch from goats to donkeys here at our place.  Getting 3 in June.  We're really excited, and we've cared for these particular animals before so we feel we have an idea of what we're getting into.  But still very new to the equine world.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone   hope all are doing well with the hot weather!  So far so good for us and the animals too.

Our Cali doe had 8 babies and has been doing a fantastic job of raising them- they are now 6 weeks old and cute!  Our Rex doe is due tomorrow and we hope she will do a good job too 

Stay Cool!


----------



## BrayJunction (Aug 10, 2012)

Did everybody get rain this week?    Some of the grass is actually turning green again. Hey Hens & Roos, how 'bout some pics of your Rex babies!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone, haven't stop back in here for awhile, hope everyone is doing good!

Our rex doe had problems right as she was due to kindle and didn't make it ,  we ended up keeping 2 Cali does out of the litter we had and they each now have babies- very good mothers.  My DD will be showing some for 4-H this year.

working on boiling maple sap down today to make syrup.

Have a good one!


----------



## NDFainters (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi.  Just joined BYH.  Came over from BYC Cheesehead thread.  Recognize some of you, I think?  

We have Fainting Goats, lots of chickens, couple dogs and a cat.

We live in Boyd, WI.  About an hour and 15 minutes west of Wausau on Hwy. 29.


----------



## BrayJunction (Sep 13, 2013)

Glad to see another Cheesehead here.  I think fainting goats are cool.  Easy to keep in fencing, right?  I thought donkeys would be easy to keep enclosed but went out to say goodnight the other night and there was one of my jacks running around outside the pasture.  Yikes. Luckily he was anxious to join back up with his herd and walked right into the barn when I opened the door.  Everyone enjoying the cooler weather?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone , it's been awhile since anyone's posted , this thread is by far easier to keep current with compared to BYC..... 

busy summer and start of fall- all 3 kids play soccer so that takes up the weekends- there is some traveling involved but we are at the last weekend- all 3 teams have done well!

DD showed her cali rabbits at fair this summer and did well for her 1st year.  We currently have 2 bucks and 3 does.

we also added 2 French angora rabbits- we were lucky to find a breeder close by and were able to get a buck and a doe as 8 week olds- they are very friendly.  DD and DS(8) are hoping to show them at this next years fair.  DD is also learning how to work with the fiber and spin it.  We watched a gal using a Lendrum double treadle wheel that was very cool...so is the price 

best get the kids ready of soccer practice.

have a great rest of the day!


----------



## WyoLiving (May 26, 2014)

My husband and I just bought 20+ acres north of Green Bay.  It is mostly hayfield and pasture right now.  There used to be horses there and I have two really nice box stalls in one of the outbuildings.  Not ready for horses right now.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 26, 2014)

Welcome  so what are you looking to have for animals?


----------



## WyoLiving (May 26, 2014)

We are planning on getting some chickens, and there are 8 guineas that came with the place.  More than that, we are not sure.  The hay field is in really good shape, so I am hoping to find someone to "make hay".  I would hate to have the field go to weed on us. 

Right now, we have two homes.  The new one in Wisconsin where my husband is working and the one for sale out here in Wyoming where I am.  So, we have till next summer before we start with the farm animals - beyond chickens that is. 

I would like to raise a beef for ourselves, and I like lamb.  And maybe cheese and butter...

I think I could go way over board with this...


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 27, 2014)

yep, they add up fast


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 8, 2015)

Going to revive this,
I am in mid/north/west WI, about 2 hrs east of the twin cities.  I have a husband, 2 boys,  3 dairy mix wethers (born March 2015) , 3 silkie roosters, 2 cats and a yorkie.  We live on in an old farmhouse on 2 acres.  We are surrounded by huge empty pastures, woods, and some cropland, (no real neighbors  ).  Looking to find more experienced goat people in my area.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 8, 2015)

@HeidiO , we gotta talk about your animals... going to be hard to get eggs from roosters and milk from a wether.ok seriously, glad you are reviving your journal and will be following.  how old are your boys?  they alone can keep you busy.


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 8, 2015)

@goatgurl, the roos were a rescue mission, (one was aggressive) which wasn't successful.  The wethers were a way to learn goats without jumping into kidding and milking and all that extra work.  Eventually I'd like a couple does, but it might be a few years.  My human kids are 6 and 8.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 8, 2015)

Welcome , we are close to Madison, WI!  We started with a ND doeling(Nov 2014) and added 3 pregnant does in Feb, learned about kidding and now currently have 13 goats we pretty much jumped in as the opportunity to buy the 3 does came up.  Everyone on BYH has been very helpful and welcoming!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 8, 2015)

The trouble with "...but it might be a few years. My human kids are 6 and 8." is that in those few years, the kids will be all grown and on their way to lives of their own and the opportunity will have passed (spoken from experience). Folks do sell goat does in milk, so you could have the milk and not have to worry about kidding right off... Whatever works for you, best of luck & success!


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 8, 2015)

@HeidiO  i was just giving you a hard time, lol.  everyone has what they have for a reason.  when its time to get the other things you want you will.  good luck and God bless


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 8, 2015)

Everyone has been super helpful, I love it!
@goatgurl , I knew you were joking. 

@Hens and Roos, I'd love to jump right in, I found a few does that really tempted me.  I really had to hold myself back a few times.
@Latestarter I am thinking spring 2016 or 2017 would probably be when we jump in.  I'd get a doe and raise her as a bottle baby.  I really like how our wethers are turning out behavior wise and I'd like to think some of that is from our handraising.


----------

